# On Air!

## UT5NC

,     .               CQ UT Contest 2017      21   07:00  13:00 UTC.            ,    ,    ,   ,    . ,       .      ,     ,   , ,   ,     .        ,    .      .               .      .      http://qrz.ru/contest/detail/17.html      .    . 73!

----------

